# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Womens or Mens advice please !!

## Pohjolainen

I have heard that women can take nolvadex around 10 mg daily and it can help with losing the last bit of weight for a competion or something else you are looking to shred some fat for ? Opinions, advice, or experiences please..... Clen and some Var is also in the mix with the nolvadex, var and clen or nolvadex and var but not necessarily all 3 at the same time.

----------


## Mr.BB

Only if the weight they want to lose is located in the chest area. Tamox medical aplication is for breast cancer, it binds very well to mammary tissue basically killing it.

Dont know the logic of removing fat elsewhere.

----------


## Bonaparte

> Only if the weight they want to lose is located in the chest area. Tamox medical aplication is for breast cancer, it binds very well to mammary tissue basically killing it.
> 
> Dont know the logic of removing fat elsewhere.


Yeah, it's basically just going to shrink your breasts.
Also, the thread title is discriminatory toward children and the transgendered...

----------


## Pohjolainen

Thanks for the input.... Ill try not to be discriminatory next time!

----------


## IncreaseMyT

There are much better options, IMHO that is not a good one  :Smilie:

----------


## Simon1972

> There are much better options, IMHO that is not a good one


what do you recommend Todd?

----------


## IncreaseMyT

Speaking for the Oxandrolone, we think there are better options. Many do not realize that it does cause some virilization. Not to mention women usually add weight while on it so not something to "lose" weight.

Oxandrolone squeezes the fat out of the muscle and allows you to burn it off, so unless someone was already a pretty low BF% to begin with then the effect of fat loss would be far outweighed by increased LBM and some virilization.

Most women do not even notice it on Oxandrolone, 2 weeks in it may come as a cough and will be disguised as a cold, when in fact this is actually your vocal cords thickening. 

For someone interested in weight loss specifically, peptides that stimulate GH secretion would yield the same if not better results with much lower risk for side effects and virilization.

Hope this helps.

----------

